# where to fish for carp or crappie



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

any local public or pay fishing holes , wanting to catch some freshwater fish


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

There are A LOT of BIG carp in Karick Lake, and a bunch of bream and bass. We don't have many crappie around here. Mainly other bream like Shellcracker and Bluegill and odds are at least one of those two species is in any freshwater body of water around here that has fish in it. There are others too those are just he predominant ones. Got some good bass too..

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic281957-30-1.aspx


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

The Equestrian Center pond on Mobile Hwy in Beulah has lots of fish. Not sure if there are carp...


----------

